
Show HN: Easy WebServer Tutorial for AWS EC2 - gps526
https://github.com/stevegardiner26/aws-webservers-creation-guide
======
gps526
For anyone that is looking to make a simple LAMP stack webserver for a site or
multiple sites, I wrote some documentation into a guide for anyone that needs
some help. It was quite confusing having to run to all the different sources
trying to figure out just how to hook it up. So I put it all in one place.

